# Common bermuda?



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Its a lighter shade of green, and sprouts these seed heads. Is this common bermuda?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sure is.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kill it. Kill it now.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Those internodes look awfully short for common.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

That's what I have.

Oh, while I have this pic. up dark dark solar or see window pain solar.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff20 said:


> That's what I have.
> 
> Oh, while I have this pic. up dark dark solar or see window pain solar.


I like the window pane look, but watch the solar tinting. If this is tint applied to the inside pane, the air between the panes can reach temps hot enough to break the glass.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I like the window tint, thought about doing that to our windows. Just worried about the windows breaking from the heat.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

It's just solar screen. There are different percents, the higher the % the darker the screen and the more it blocks the heat coming in.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Those internodes look awfully short for common.


+1

If my common looked like that I'd be a happy camper


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Its a lighter shade of green, and sprouts these seed heads. Is this common bermuda?


+2
And the leaf blade is thin. Common also has a thicker green stolon


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Window tint. I went with reflective and as long as you get residential window tint (it's specific) there is no threat of cracking panes. Highly recommend.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Is common Bermuda undesirable? Is it because of the lighter color?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

social port said:


> Is common Bermuda undesirable? Is it because of the lighter color?


Color can almost always be altered to appear greener. What makes common so unwated is its density. It's not very dense, so it appears "leggy" - the blades are also much fatter when compared to a hybrid. I've also found that common likes to lay more laterally in a lot cases (density comes into play in these scenarios because the ground looks bare).Then there's the fact that it grows much faster than a hybrid. Overall, It's just aesthetically different.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Is common Bermuda undesirable? Is it because of the lighter color?
> ...


This is disappointing to hear. I was hoping the density issue was due to not being able to cut short enough with a rotary.


----------



## melliott2005 (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been trying to figure out whether my front yard is hybrid or common Bermuda for a few years now. It was there when I moved in. I always assumed it was common until a neighbor told me he thinks he remembers the builder laying sod. I maintain a HOC in the lowest setting of my rotary which is about an inch.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just seeded Riviera Bermuda, which I guess is considered a Common? Not sure.. it's not vegetative though like TifTuf, etc.

And the grass coming in has pretty thin blades. Has a nice look to it. But I have some normal common beside it and you can clearly tell the difference. So many cultivars out there.


----------



## melliott2005 (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah I'm about to start plugging Cavalier Zoysia from the back yard to really muddy the waters.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Heres a good article about the differences

http://www.walterreeves.com/gardening-q-and-a/bermudagrass-common-vs-hybrid/


----------

